# تعلم الرسم ببرنامج الكورل درو وتحويلها بسهولة الى artcam



## salah_design (1 فبراير 2010)

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
اسمحولي اضع بين ايديكم خبرتي المتواضعة لمساعدة بالاجابة عن اي سؤال في برنامج الكورل درو وخاصه الرسم واعادة رسم الصور ورسم وتصميم الشعارات وتحويل الرسومات ن الكورل درو الى الارت كام لان الرسم على الكورل اجده سهل مع احترامي وتقديري لكل من يعمل على الارت كام بتفنن 
وانا جاهز لاي سؤال ولن اهمل اي سؤال ان شاء الله ويوميا ساكون متواجد على صفحة الموضوع لاستقبل الاسئلة وايضا اسمح لاي اخ من الاخوة ومن له خبرة ببرنامج الكورل ان يجيب عن اي سؤال 
فلنتعاون على البر والتقوى 
تحياتي لادارة المنتدى ولاعضاء المنتدى ولا انسى ابعث بتحية عطرة لاستاذي واخي ابو بحر


----------



## salah_design (1 فبراير 2010)

الدرس الاول 
سوف نتعرف على ادوات البرنامج بالتفصيل وان شاء الله غدا الدرس الاول


----------



## im alive (2 فبراير 2010)

يااااااااااااا اخيرا حد عبرنا وهيعلمنا على الارت كام 
ياريت لو تمعل الشرح بلصور او الفيديو والتعليقات والاسالة على صفحة الموضوع 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (3 فبراير 2010)

im alive قال:


> يااااااااااااا اخيرا حد عبرنا وهيعلمنا على الارت كام
> ياريت لو تمعل الشرح بلصور او الفيديو والتعليقات والاسالة على صفحة الموضوع
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا


شكرا لمرورك اخي الكريم اضع بين بيديك بعض المشاركات لبعض الاخوة ومن خلال متابعتهم ان شاء الله سوف تستفيد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177195.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171682.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t73347.html
انا يا اخي مستجد على الارت كام بس عندي معلومات بسيطه اذا كان باستطاعتي مساعدتك فلن اتاخر
وهناك في المنتدى اخوة على دراية بالبرنامج تابع معهم وان شاء الله رح تستفيد وكما نصحني غيري انصحك بان هذا البرنامج يحتاج لدورة من متخصص حتى تدخل الى طريق الارت كام واما الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة فتواجدهم من اجل وضع خبراتهم لمن لدية خبرة بسيطه فينمي خبرته من خلال متابعة الاخوة واعمالهم 
انصحك بمتابعة الاخ ابو بحر فمشاركاته تكتب بماء الذهب


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (25 مارس 2010)

أنا أعمل على الكوريل درو بدون احتراف فكيف أحول منه إلى الأرت كام
شكرا...


----------



## ammar-kh (25 مارس 2010)

انا عندي سؤال و اعتقد انه ليس في الموضوع الصحيح
و لكني من متابعتي لمواضيعك عرفت انك تحترف العمل على 
artcam
سؤالي
انا اعمل على mastercam
ما الفرق بينه و بين الارت كام
هل الرت كام "فني" اكثر اي للاعمال الفنية اكثر منها للاعمال الصناعية
ام ماذا
ممكن لمحة عن برنامج الارت كام
شكرا جزيلا و اعذرني للمدخلة على موضوعك


----------



## salah_design (26 مارس 2010)

adel_sebaey1 قال:


> أنا أعمل على الكوريل درو بدون احتراف فكيف أحول منه إلى الأرت كام
> شكرا...


اعتذر عن التاخير بالرد
اخي الكريم تستطيع التحويل عن طريق تصدير export والموجوده في قائمة file ومن ثم تغير امتداد الملف لـ eps وعند فتح الارت كام تفتح الملف بامر import والموجود في قائمة victor
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق واكرر اعتذاري عن التاخير
شكرا لمرورك يا غالي


----------



## salah_design (26 مارس 2010)

ammar-kh قال:


> انا عندي سؤال و اعتقد انه ليس في الموضوع الصحيح
> و لكني من متابعتي لمواضيعك عرفت انك تحترف العمل على
> artcam
> سؤالي
> ...


اسف للتاخير بالرد
اخي الكريم والله الحقيقة لم اعمل على الماستر كام ولكنه في النهاية من مجموعة الكاد
ولكن لمعرفة المزيد عن الارت كام هناك دروم لي ودروس لاخوة في المنتدى جزاهم الله خيرا تستطيع من خلالزيارة المشاركات ان تعرف الكثير من الامور عن الارت كام
هناك مشاركات لاستاذي واخي ابو بحر
ومشاركات للاخ خالد فيلافيو
ومشاركات للاخ خالد الازوري
والكثير الكثير
شاكر لك مرورك يا غالي


----------



## سيف الدين علي (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن ان احول من الكوريل درو الي الصور الي خطوط لتتعرف عليها الماكنه على غرار امتدادdxf


----------



## salah_design (28 مارس 2010)

اخي سيف الدين تحياتي لك 
نعم تستطيع تحويل الصور الى فكتور اي خطوط وانت تعلم ان الكورل يتعامل مع الخطوط او ما يسمى الصور المتجهة
وذلك عن طريق برنامج ملحق مع الكورل يسمى
trace 
ويمكن الدخول عليه من نفس الصفحة التي تكون عليها بالكورل 
وتصدرها الى برنامج تريس وهناك في خيار في القائمة الرئيسية اسمه 
trace
ويعطيك عدة خيارات اختار منها 
outline
وانتظر قليلا حتى يتم تحويل الصورة الى خطوط
وبعد التحويل تختار من قائمة 
file --------> save as 
وبعد ذلك سوف تجد الصورة محولة الى خطوط
هناك عدة ملاحظات يجب الانتباه اليها
منها ان يكون الرزليوشن عالي 
وايضا ان التحويل لن يكون دقيق ولكن سوف تعدل عليه قليلا من خلال الحدود الخارجية ذلك لان الصور تكون ذات حواف نقطية 
وهناك موضوع اخر من باب الملاحظة هو انك تستطيع من خلال برنامج ادوبي استليتر عمل رسم ايضا 
اتمنى ان يكون الشرح وافي واي سؤال انا في الخدمة
شاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف يمكن تصدير ملفات dxf من فوتوشوب

بحثت و لم أجد هذه الخاصية في القوائم

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (30 مارس 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كيف يمكن تصدير ملفات dxf من فوتوشوب
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم اسعد الله اوقاتك 
بالنسبة للتصدير ملفات dxf من الادوبي فبحثت عنها ولم اجدها ولا اعلم انها موجوده مع انني خبير في الادوبي ولكن من خلال خبرتي ايضا بالكورل تسطيع ان تستورد الصورة لبرنامج الكورل وتصدرها بالامتداد الذي تريد ولكن لا اعلم سبب الذي تريد منه تصدير الصورة على هذا الامتداد
دعواتي لك بالتوفيق 
واي استفسار انا بالخدمة واسف لتاخري بالرد
شاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وهداكم ....


----------



## salah_design (9 مايو 2010)

adel_sebaey1 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وهداكم ....


وفيك بارك
واهلا بيك اخ عزيز


----------



## عيسى الشريف (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي على جهدك


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2011)

عيسى الشريف قال:


> مشكور أخي على جهدك


الشكر لله 
وهذا من فضل ربي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## يحيى يحيى (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## 060leorsf (10 مارس 2012)

Possessing a Burberry container mirrors a good feel for way Quality - the bags are a substance called gabardine,burberry sale, which is made of waterproof,burberry usa, tear proof,burberry bags, can breathe They are stylish and long lasting and are recognizable in a glance because of the subtle branding2Related articles： burberry on sale burberry bags burberry usa


----------



## ahmed1011abid (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا استاذ صلاح على هذا المجهود ......... زادك الله علما .


----------



## عالم التقني (25 يناير 2013)

salah_design قال:


> اعتذر عن التاخير بالرد
> اخي الكريم تستطيع التحويل عن طريق تصدير export والموجوده في قائمة file ومن ثم تغير امتداد الملف لـ eps وعند فتح الارت كام تفتح الملف بامر import والموجود في قائمة victor
> تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق واكرر اعتذاري عن التاخير
> شكرا لمرورك يا غالي



اخي جربتها وما زبط معي؟؟؟؟؟

يا ريت لو ترفقلي شرح بصورة اذا ممكن


----------

